# Virgin Media agrees exclusive and groundbreaking partnership with Spotify



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I know some of you have wished for this so I thought I'd post this straight away for you 

Details here: http://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1582330&highlight=


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Nice spot Carl :up:


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

They've been in talks for a while - glad they finally sorted a deal :up:

The relevent bit is this:


> Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo will be able to enjoy their Spotify service through a jointly developed app for subscribers.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Nice spot Carl :up:


It helps when you're on the Press Release mailing list 

That said, it's just another app I won't be using. Still, nice one VM.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> That said, it's just another app I won't be using. Still, nice one VM.


Well, its also that VM will be offering Spotify Unlimited and Premium to its users. Need to see what the prices of these are - i.e. is it at a discount to the £5/£10 per month from Spotify direct and/or whether either gets bundled with different levels of VM bundles.


----------

